# PUBG Mobile banned in several Indian cities



## chimera201 (Mar 14, 2019)

PUBG Mobile banned in several Indian cities • Eurogamer.net



> As reported by several Indian news outlets, the ban is apparently being enforced under section 188 of the Indian Penal Code, which means those who disobey the order and are found to cause "obstruction, annoyance or injury" could (in theory) face a prison term of up to a month, along with a small fine. The International Business Times suggests citizens will likely only be detained if they refuse to cooperate - but still, a little scary.
> 
> Some sites are also reporting the total number of cities banning PUBG Mobile has risen to four, with districts such as Bhavnagar and Gir Somnath now involved. The Times of India states any citizen can report someone for playing the game, although according to the notification, police and educational institutions are exempt. Research purposes, huh.
> 
> Calls for PUBG Mobile bans in India have been ramping up for some time. The state of Gujarat, where the cities are currently enforcing bans, previously banned PUBG Mobile in primary schools (via IBT). Last month a Goa minister called for restrictions and described the game as a "demon in every house". An 11-year old who wrote to government ministers and the Bombay High Court seeking for the game to be banned received significant attention on Indian social media. And, indeed, even a cursory glance at the media coverage reveals game addiction is considered a huge problem in the country. Whether this concern is well-founded is another matter.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 14, 2019)

This is like banning porn. They will never win. Chutiya sarkar. Chicken Dinner tonight ftw.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2019)

Man, this is some bull****. Have we run out of conventional criminals to arrest?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2019)

They have arrested a bunch of youth, snatched their phones as well


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2019)

Instead of banning the data collection for relevant ads and Chi Com spying they arrested a bunch of poor college kids and a job seeker for playing PUBG 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/D1mhECIXcAAf7rm.jpg​


----------



## Flash (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope they dont' ban Gaming in India altogether.


----------



## nac (Mar 14, 2019)

Flash said:


> Hope they dont' ban Gaming in India altogether.


What they will ban? Cricket


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2019)

PUBG Mobile Ban: Rajkot Police Arrests 6 More For Playing The Battle Royale Game During a Ban



> Yesterday, we heard that at least 10 people have been arrested for violating the ban in the city. Now, Rajkot city police arrested six more persons, all undergraduates in the age group of 18 years to 22 years, for playing the popular online game.



kya hoga yeh desh ka.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2019)

How police finds the teens, who are playing this game? They could very well play in their own place.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 15, 2019)

> Last week we reported that the Rajkot Police has banned the online multi-player game PUBG Mobile citing it to be "addictive" and harmful for youngsters.


wtf! matlab kutch bhi..


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2019)

may be there are not enough criminals in country to catch, thats why they came up with the idea of getting pubg players to fill the jails. freedom is a joke with this govt.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2019)

Would be cheaper and easier to block the app from the play store.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2019)

It they do that, it wouldn't be as exciting as it is now and nothing will be covered in media like now. They need more attention


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Would be cheaper and easier to block the app from the play store.


or they set it as region-specific. In both the cases, players will always download the APKs from other sources.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 18, 2019)

icebags said:


> may be there are not enough criminals in country to catch, thats why they came up with the idea of getting pubg players to fill the jails. freedom is a joke with this govt.


Most of them are in Lok/Rajya Sabha.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 18, 2019)

PUBG ban: Tencent India talks to police to withdraw ban as eight more get arrested for playing PUBG in Gujarat | Tech News

PUBG Mobile Arrests: Tencent India Trying to Find a 'Reasonable Solution'

Man they should first ban people like these


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2019)

^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2019)

Banning is ok to stop the addiction, but arresting made no sense at all.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2019)

_"Nagesh Gore (24) and Swapnil Annapurne (22) were playing PUBG near the railway tracks. They were run over by the Hyderabad-Ajmer train. Their bodies were found late at night by people living in the vicinity," police official said._

Train runs over two PUBG players as calls for ban on the game grows louder


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> _"Nagesh Gore (24) and Swapnil Annapurne (22) were playing PUBG near the railway tracks. They were run over by the Hyderabad-Ajmer train. Their bodies were found late at night by people living in the vicinity," police official said._
> 
> Train runs over two PUBG players as calls for ban on the game grows louder



But were they really playing PUBG or is it just clickbait?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> _"Nagesh Gore (24) and Swapnil Annapurne (22) were playing PUBG near the railway tracks. They were run over by the Hyderabad-Ajmer train. Their bodies were found late at night by people living in the vicinity," police official said._
> 
> Train runs over two PUBG players as calls for ban on the game grows louder


Just based on local newspaper reports,people dying because of earphones at loud volume while crossing roads/railway tracks are much more & yet nobody asks for ban on earphones.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> to stop the addiction


There are responsible people who play PUBG as well, so banning PUBG is like banning cigarettes because they cause cancer.

Edit: I think if we are patient, all this hullaballoo will die down eventually. This ban cannot be enforced efficiently and it will either be overturned or the cops will simply become apathetic given enough time.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> But were they really playing PUBG or is it just clickbait?


It may or may not be true, but i've seen guys staying near railway tracks sitting in railway tracks and speaking to each other especially in night, since they knew when trains will come  and cross their places. But these guys who died playing PUBG may have used their earphones for in-game commands, and lost focus on the surroundings when that train came.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> There are responsible people who play PUBG as well, so banning PUBG is like banning cigarettes because they cause cancer.
> 
> Edit: I think if we are patient, all this hullaballoo will die down eventually. This ban cannot be enforced efficiently and it will either be overturned or the cops will simply become apathetic given enough time.


The Ban was not for responsible people. Government has banned many sites to stop piracy in India but it is still happening on a large scale.
PUBG ban is just a formal step by Govt to show us that they are doing something.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2019)

There are more than a few studies that answer this age old "myth" at this point. I guess this is to keep general public happy, so that they can't say "Govt has not done anything". PUBG is by far not even close to the level of violence that some other games tend to portray in their games viz a vis the gore levels in general are very low in PUBGm.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2019)

The main reason they give for banning this game is "It induces aggressive behavior in people, and promotes violence". By this logic, majority of PC games will come under it, yet they did nothing for PC game sector. 

Maybe, they ban the game because of this real life incident?
Delhi teen, who killed family, was addicted to online game: Police


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> By this logic, majority of PC games will come under it, yet they did nothing for PC game sector.


Please don't give Indian Police more ideas.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> The main reason they give for banning this game is "It induces aggressive behavior in people, and promotes violence". By this logic, majority of PC games will come under it, yet they did nothing for PC game sector.
> 
> Maybe, they ban the game because of this real life incident?
> Delhi teen, who killed family, was addicted to online game: Police


In this article they forcefully trying to tie this incident with PUBG just cause the guy was playing PUBG. Indian media contributes lot in spreading sh!t everywhere.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2019)

The thing is that no one wants to do a thorough investigation but they need to calm the public. So they just say "it because of PUBG". That will get the public off their back and gives them a new scapegoat.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2019)

Flash said:


> _"Nagesh Gore (24) and Swapnil Annapurne (22) were playing PUBG near the railway tracks. They were run over by the Hyderabad-Ajmer train. Their bodies were found late at night by people living in the vicinity," police official said._
> 
> Train runs over two PUBG players as calls for ban on the game grows louder



Nincompoops taking selfies in dangerous positions end up killing themselves and people died while watching Ravan Dahan but nobody is asking to ban those. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2019)

Tencent India has imposed a 6 hour per day limit now. Hadd hai


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Tencent India has imposed a 6 hour per day limit now. Hadd hai


How many hours do you play ?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> How many hours do you play ?


Less than 1 hour per day. You?


----------



## nac (Mar 25, 2019)

How to they impose that? Based on country/map selected or based on IP?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2019)

nac said:


> How to they impose that? Based on country/map selected or based on IP?



*www.xda-developers.com/pubg-mobile-testing-health-reminders-6-hour-daily-limit-india/

Srihari Lakshminarasimhan on Twitter


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Less than 1 hour per day. You?


I don't play PUBG but my brother plays it. And I think 6hrs per day is more than enough to stop players who are addicted to it.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't play PUBG but my brother plays it. And I think 6hrs per day is more than enough to stop players who are addicted to it.


Banning is not a solution. Heard of parallel apps? There are many loopholes that can easily be accessed by the players.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Banning is not a solution. Heard of parallel apps? There are many loopholes that can easily be accessed by the players.


Parallel apps won't help with PUBG. Play time is linked with your ID.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Parallel apps won't help with PUBG. Play time is linked with your ID.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Do you think playing as guest or via an id matters to kids who are addicted to it?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Tencent India has imposed a 6 hour per day limit now. Hadd hai





billubakra said:


> Banning is not a solution. Heard of parallel apps? There are many loopholes that can easily be accessed by the players.



Contradictory statements? You say hadd hai and then say it can be bypassed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Contradictory statements? You say hadd hai and then say it can be bypassed.


He probably meant it is futile to stop those who are really addicted by using such ban as they will find other ways to bypass the ban.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Do you think playing as guest or via an id matters to kids who are addicted to it?


If kids mean those who are under 16, then they shouldn't even be playing it. Parents need to intervene and take away his/her devices in case they don't stop playing.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If kids mean those who are under 16, then they shouldn't even be playing it. Parents need to intervene and take away his/her devices in case they don't stop playing.


You need to spend more time with gen x. Yaar hamara bachpan was something else, you cannot force a kid for anything and no by kid I did not imply any age limit. I have seen younger kids having tons of Johnny sins videos in their phones, this is just a game.

BTW take that Gujarat sarkaar

PUBG removes 6-hour restriction, restores payment systems, and adds new birthday crate


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> You need to spend more time with gen x. Yaar hamara bachpan was something else, you cannot force a kid for anything and no by kid I did not imply any age limit.
> 
> BTW take that Gujarat sarkaar
> 
> PUBG removes 6-hour restriction, restores payment systems, and adds new birthday crate


I have few cousins who are in primary school. I don't allow them to use phones unless it is for talking. Let them scream and cry all they want, I'm won't let them ruin their childhood by being stuck to some screen.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have few cousins who are in primary school. I don't allow them to use phones unless it is for talking. Let them scream and cry all they want, I'm won't let them ruin their childhood by being stuck to some screen.


Because you are Goku, you have the powers to do that. And not everyone/every situation is the same.
P.S. Tencent lifted the ban, case closed. Doob ke mar jao fuddu sarkar.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2019)

first time I support chinese decision over indian lol


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2019)

is pubg m that addictive? I got bored of it few mins easily


----------



## billubakra (Apr 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> is pubg m that addictive? I got bored of it few mins easily


To each its own. I got bored of BoB tv show. On a personal note, it is good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2019)

billubakra said:


> I have seen younger kids having tons of Johnny sins videos in their phones


You mean the guy who plays every role from a plumber to an astronaut.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Tencent lifted the ban


But what about the ban? Has that been lifted too?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 5, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> But what about the ban? Has that been lifted too?


Yes. Banning was never the answer in the first place.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2019)

I meant, the govt. ban.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2019)

^^Technically there never was a govt ban,it was a ban issued by police officers in-charge of various districts using their public law & order discretionary powers.A govt ban is something that is issued by a state/central govt.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Technically there never was a govt ban,it was a ban issued by police officers in-charge of various districts using their public law & order discretionary powers.A govt ban is something that is issued by a state/central govt.


Wow. This is even more bullshit than I thought.

So far, I was of the impression that this was like some govt. level ruling or something.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. This is even more bullshit than I thought.
> 
> So far, I was of the impression that this was like some govt. level ruling or something.


I know,one of the pitfalls of sensational news nowadays. Also if such a ban will ever be issued by a state/central govt then most likely someone will file a PIL against it in Supreme Court.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 5, 2019)

In other news...

Prince Harry thinks Fortnite 'shouldn't be allowed,' warns of the dangers of social media | PC Gamer


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Technically there never was a govt ban,it was a ban issued by police officers in-charge of various districts using their public law & order discretionary powers.A govt ban is something that is issued by a state/central govt.





Desmond David said:


> Wow. This is even more bullshit than I thought.
> 
> So far, I was of the impression that this was like some govt. level ruling or something.



PUBG is officially banned in schools, says Gujarat government


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2019)

IMO cellphones should be banned in school in general.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> PUBG is officially banned in schools, says Gujarat government


Yes,that is govt ban but only limited to primary schools & to be frank fully justified because primary schools are not the places where one should be playing pubg anyway.

P.S. It goes without saying that this ban does not have arrest provisions unlike the ban issued by police in-charges of districts.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,that is govt ban but only limited to primary schools & to be frank fully justified because primary schools are not the places where one should be playing pubg anyway.
> 
> P.S. It goes without saying that this ban does not have arrest provisions unlike the ban issued by police in-charges of districts.


If I was in Gujarat then I would have played pubg in front of the cops. Like Ice Cube says F the police, saale mobile chori ki complaint nahi likhenge vehle kaam karenge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> If I was in Gujarat then I would have played pubg in front of the cops. Like Ice Cube says F the police, saale mobile chori ki complaint nahi likhenge vehle kaam karenge.


Ice Cube can afford to say it(being a multimillionaire rapper & in USA) but you can't.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ice Cube can afford to say it(being a multimillionaire rapper & in USA) but you can't.



Multimillionaires here can say the same anytime they want.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Multimillionaires here can say the same anytime they want.


No they can't e.g.even ambani won't dare say anything against Didi in Bengal.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No they can't e.g.even ambani won't dare say anything against Didi in Bengal.


He doesn't need to because he owns them all.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2019)

Now pubg has been banned in Nepal citing addiction and violence lol


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2019)

Can anyone put a ban on the production of Tobacco or Alcoholic Beverages which have proven social and health hazards ?
Kids are under 16 has done far more hideous crimes who were not into gaming
Because of religion many many inhumane things happened throughout the course of history - anyone up for banning it ?

People tend to show their power over the weak but are just too lazy to go against the more bigger ( red harmful ) things.

Banning a game on school may be okay but say if someone is playing cricket or football all the time it's sure as hell they won't be a NASA scientist - so in a way that's is an addiction which nobody cares about. Which we don't understand we just label it as evil.\

Same goes for IPL or any other game - where there are bets placed over who will win or who loses or about some score but no one even would dare to ban it or our those sub par bollywood movies or TV serials.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2019)

topgear said:


> Tobacco or Alcoholic Beverages


These are also taxed heavily, so govt. won't want to ban one of their major sources of income.



topgear said:


> Because of religion many many inhumane things happened throughout the course of history - anyone up for banning it ?


As much as I agree, this won't happen until people start thinking more rationally. As long as there are conservative people, religion is here to stay. So, it's more of an exercise in getting rid of conservativism in favour of liberalism.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> These are also taxed heavily, so govt. won't want to ban one of their major sources of income.




Taxing these things is actually helping in evading taxes only. The mrp of some xyz brand is say 450 rs. It is including taxes, what % please google. Now say I have to buy it for a digit get together, I would never ask for the bill. Moreover the shopkeepers always black them and or sell at a higher rate again citing different reasons. So, taxing them is not good.

P.S. Just purchased some medicines, Gst charged was 18%. Was there any need to tax medicines, but hey modi sarkaaaaar.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2019)

billubakra said:


> P.S. Just purchased some medicines, Gst charged was 18%. Was there any need to tax medicines, but hey modi sarkaaaaar.


You are lucky to be in India,in US you would have been paying 10 times the price for similar medicines.There govt does not tax medicines but medicine manufacturers themselves priced them too high.This is also why many US major pharmaceutical companies opposes cheap generic drugs of India being sold in countries of Africa etc giving reason of patent violation.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are lucky to be in India,in US you would have been paying 10 times the price for similar medicines.There govt does not tax medicines but medicine manufacturers themselves priced them too high.This is also why many US major pharmaceutical companies opposes cheap generic drugs of India being sold in countries of Africa etc giving reason of patent violation.


Can you please provide a source of that info because as per my friends living there, medicines are very cheap. FDA keeps an eye on quality and pricing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2019)

Maybe for normal medicines(kind of like those cold cough tablets etc) but anything serious & price will skyrocket.
Choking access to drugs





Here's why many prescription drugs in the US cost so much—and it's not innovation or improvement
Why the US has higher drug prices than other countries


----------



## icebags (Apr 24, 2019)

tiktok is banned also. whoever in power, seems always enjoys the power of banning every now and then.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

icebags said:


> tiktok is banned also. whoever in power, seems always enjoys the power of banning every now and then.


tiktok ban is kind of justified,there were reports of inappropriate children videos on this app in newspapers a while back & they seemed to do nothing about it.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe for normal medicines(kind of like those cold cough tablets etc) but anything serious & price will skyrocket.
> Choking access to drugs
> View attachment 18006
> 
> ...



Do you know the margin in pharmaceutical, surgical etc line in India? A simple calcium tablet is being sold for a margin of atleast over 200% and then there is gst. Do you know the price of stunts and the amount charged by hospitals? Sure they are private one's but where are the regulator's here?
Comparing this scenario to US, fine some medicines are charged at a higher price but the cost of healthcare is less and I am sure that you would agree that they are better equipped with hospitals, doctors. Now coming to comparing India and US, I am sure if we compare both the countries on more basis Uncle Sam is far ahead. But I love my India at the end of the day 
Let's stick to PUBG guys and have some chicken dinner


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Do you know the margin in pharmaceutical, surgical etc line in India? A simple calcium tablet is being sold for a margin of atleast over 200% and then there is gst. Do you know the price of stunts and the amount charged by hospitals? Sure they are private one's but where are the regulator's here?
> Comparing this scenario to US, fine some medicines are charged at a higher price but the cost of healthcare is less and I am sure that you would agree that they are better equipped with hospitals, doctors. Now coming to comparing India and US, I am sure if we compare both the countries on more basis Uncle Sam is far ahead. But I love my India at the end of the day
> Let's stick to PUBG guys and have some chicken dinner


US companies launch a major campaign against India for capping prices of their stunts.
Industry protests at new drug and devices price controls in India

India's Hospitals Are Filling Up With Desperate Americans

What you say is true only for those who have full medical insurance benefit but getting that in USA is something like getting admission into IIM here.In fact Obamacare since its launch has been one of the biggest issue between democrats & republicans exactly because it allows even previously ineligible people to get health insurance at the cost of increased premium for the rest.

Here's how much the average American spends on health care
US health care: Spending a lot, getting the least

Just because majority of Indians are poor & can't afford good private hospitals doesn't mean Indian pvt hospital system is not good.Check the premium of US medical policies compared to Indian ones,if you have a decent salary & get a good health insurance policy then you are much better off than an average american citizen.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> US companies launch a major campaign against India for capping prices of their stunts.
> Industry protests at new drug and devices price controls in India
> 
> India's Hospitals Are Filling Up With Desperate Americans
> ...



To each its own, the people whom I know who live there say otherwise. This is going offtopic.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

billubakra said:


> To each its own, the people whom I know who live there say otherwise. This is going offtopic.


Like I said it depends on person.Probably the people you know there are high income group(usually most Indian professionals there are) having complete medical insurance etc.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Like I said it depends on person.Probably the people you know there are high income group(usually most Indian professionals there are) having complete medical insurance etc.


Well few of them own a Tesla and a Lamborghini so yea majority are in high income group. Even the lowest one is having a Civic ha ha


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2019)

Ban from tiktok lifted. Meetho ki chandi ha ha


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> tiktok ban is kind of justified,there were reports of inappropriate children videos on this app in newspapers a while back & they seemed to do nothing about it.


i see. social media should be modded for inappropriate content i agree. i hope the do the modding properly, so that no banning is required.


----------



## TigerKing (May 6, 2019)

I can't participate India Bonus Challenge in PubG.
I did participated earlier with 1 Game Coin I got for free, but now I don't have Game Coins to participate?
What to do?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2019)

wow u need microtransactions to participate in a public tourney.. what a ripoff lol..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2022)

Another one 
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/r...ts-suicide-in-rajkot/articleshow/91606477.cms


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Another one
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/r...ts-suicide-in-rajkot/articleshow/91606477.cms


People don't want to get to the underlying reason why a teen has committed suicide and directly start blaming any game. 

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People don't want to get to the underlying reason why a teen has committed suicide and directly start blaming any game.


bro everyone knows the underlying reason but its easier to blame a video game than work on the "underlying reason"


----------



## TheSloth (May 17, 2022)

I really doubt people with less exposure outside their bubble are capable of reaching underlying core issues. I really doubt they will ever find out that they are the culprit and accept their own mistakes. Its hopeless.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> bro everyone knows the underlying reason but its easier to blame a video game than work on the "underlying reason"


That's the problem pretty much around the whole world: Kids shoot up school. Must be video games.


----------



## quicky008 (May 18, 2022)

wasn't pubg already banned by the govt about a year or so ago along with a slew of other apps as a part of their initiative to ban chinese apps in the country? Was the ban lifted after some time and people were allowed to download it again? This is something i was not aware of as i thought it was banned permanently for good.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2022)

Hey what happened to FAUG ?

They had a brand ambassador (Canada Kumar) before the game even launched. I have never seen a more pathetic thing in my life.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey what happened to FAUG ?
> 
> They had a brand ambassador (Canada Kumar) before the game even launched. I have never seen a more pathetic thing in my life.



Lol no one plays it. Over hyped things need to serve otherwise they go down hill.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 18, 2022)

Desmond said:


> That's the problem pretty much around the whole world: Kids shoot up school. Must be video games.



That person was actually thinking he was living in a FPS world and everyone will revive after match is over. Basically what feeding propaganda does to young teens.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey what happened to FAUG ?
> 
> They had a brand ambassador (Canada Kumar) before the game even launched. I have never seen a more pathetic thing in my life.


That game is totally sh*t animations are worst and no gameplay.


----------



## K_akash_i (May 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey what happened to FAUG ?
> 
> They had a brand ambassador (Canada Kumar) before the game even launched. I have never seen a more pathetic thing in my life.


shudh desi pubg ..


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> wasn't pubg already banned by the govt about a year or so ago along with a slew of other apps as a part of their initiative to ban chinese apps in the country? Was the ban lifted after some time and people were allowed to download it again? This is something i was not aware of as i thought it was banned permanently for good.



yes it was and still is banned technically but we have it's twin brother BGMI .. so don't know why it was banned in the first place may be to promote F A U G ... the game looks as bad as the words are used to spell it. Anyway, only if it had been named Fauji then it would have a little dignity.


----------

